# Luna Pier, MI Fishing Report 3/21-22



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I went to Luna Pier, MI last Monday night to do some late night/overnight fishing. I got there a little bit before midnight and before I got setup I got to talking to a couple people that had been there for a while to find out what's been biting and on what. The answer is crawlers off the bottom and the biting was from bullheads, in which the couple of guys had four bullheads in their bucket to take home. Decent sized ones at that around 15" give or take a couple inches. So I got to my spot that I normally fish from on the pier and within the first hour I had caught a couple really nice bullheads, one about 18" and another about 16" and had gotten several bites using my panfish crawlers. Not long after that I was able to catch another bullhead about the same size as the second-around 16". I had several other bites, including a good slam dunk on my heavy action pole that I missed getting, but I ended up calling it a fishing trip around 4:15AM. Monday's high was around 61 degrees, and the overnight was in the mid 40s and dropping towards 40, and most of the few hours I was there there were very few clouds and a slight breeze out of the Northwest.


----------

